
I Have an Idea - jd3cker
http://sproutlet.io/2011/10/09/i-have-an-idea/
======
jjets718
Your team looks great! Just wondering, what's a typical quote you give for a
project? I'm not looking to have anything built at the moment, but possibly in
the future!

~~~
jd3cker
Hi,

We have a standard rate per iteration, and a project MVP will usually be
around 20 - 30k, depending on a number of factors. If you ever want to chat
feel free to hit me up at 609.309.7089 x702.

-Jay

